# N.Y. gear question?



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Taking a salmon trip in a few weeks. IV gota old fiberglass Wright & McGill looks like a ocean rod. What should I spool it with? I was thinking braid n a shock leader.looking for some info thanks.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

My father in law has a similar set up. He spools it with 30 pound test mono.

I use 20 pound mono main and a 15lb fluro leader on my pin. I only float fish them though in MI.

I have a baitcaster that I have 30lb braid on with a 20lb fluro lead for shock. I use that to cast cranks and spinners.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm taking my noodle with me 12main 10 leader. Just not sure what to take for the big boys, I don't really have a big spinning reel. With a good drag. I'm sure whatever I take it will be a learning experience.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you boat lake fishing or river fishing. 20# Trilene mono for lake and 15# with a 10ft fluro leader for river. No need for extra heavy rod or line.
If you have trolling rods made for Dipseys, they would work. Your reel should have a decent drag properly adjusted.


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

You fishing the Salmon ,Oswego or one of the smaller streams.15 or 12 lb. mainline with a 10 pound leader should be fine.Look at altleast a med.size reel that can hold more line and a very good drag.Cheaper reels gears can get stripped quickly.Take atleast one extra reel and rod for a back up>


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ballast said:


> I'm taking my noodle with me 12main 10 leader. Just not sure what to take for the big boys, I don't really have a big spinning reel. With a good drag. I'm sure whatever I take it will be a learning experience.


Leave the noodle rod at home. Leave the 12lb main and 10lb leaders at home too. These are not steelhead.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

15lb maxima or 30lb braid. And I would not use anything less then 12 Floro. Those fish have enough ornaments hanging from them. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Time to retool, thanks for the info. Hope to have some good picture to post.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

30# PowerPro would be my choice


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

It all depends on where you are fishing. Just got back from a king trip and never used anything other than 10lb leader and it worked out quite well. If you use line that is heavier than your rod rating be careful in how you handle it, or you can bust your rod very easily.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I am going on a trip to Michigan this coming week, I will be using my 8wt custom fly rod, my father is going to be coming along, I was going to bring 2 sping rods with him, all my spinning reals are designed for ocean fish and I have caught Cuda as long as me on some of my medium light Shamano reals. I was going to give him my steelhead noodle rod and reline it with 15ib Sufix, Should I leave the noodle rod home and bring a few medium heavy rods instead?


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

ChromeBone said:


> I am going on a trip to Michigan this coming week, I will be using my 8wt custom fly rod, my father is going to be coming along, I was going to bring 2 sping rods with him, all my spinning reals are designed for ocean fish and I have caught Cuda as long as me on some of my medium light Shamano reals. I was going to give him my steelhead noodle rod and reline it with 15ib Sufix, Should I leave the noodle rod home and bring a few medium heavy rods instead?


Noodle rod at home. I fished last weekend in MI and there is no way that a noodle rod would've done anything to the fish I had hook up. They're big this year...really big.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Lundfish said:


> Noodle rod at home. I fished last weekend in MI and there is no way that a noodle rod would've done anything to the fish I had hook up. They're big this year...really big.


You where correct my friend had over 30 hookups in 2 1/2 days out there, Those fish where huge lol, my first broke my wading net for steelhead. I just used my 8wt, and my fly box is on the light side now and I loved it.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

All i use in newyork is my cortland noodle rod, shimano med spinning reel spooled with 12lb fireline with 10lb floro and it works just fine.


----------

